# Petition to HTC to release necessary driver source code.



## vbman213 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mecha is dead (development at least).

I also don't have much faith in HTC releasing ICS for the Bolt.

Do you guys think it would be worth trying to organize a petition and try to get HTC to just hand over driver source code (RIL, libaudio, etc.)


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

vbman213 said:


> Mecha is dead (development at least).
> 
> I also don't have much faith in HTC releasing ICS for the Bolt.
> 
> Do you guys think it would be worth trying to organize a petition and try to get HTC to just hand over driver source code (RIL, libaudio, etc.)


Not worth it. And if you have no faith in HTC releasing ics, even after they were assaulted by negative feedback and decided to do so, why would you try to petition the same company for components of their developments?

Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk!


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

First of all, they're not going to just hand that information over.

Second, there are still several roms being worked on for the Bolt...what makes you so sure it's dead? Before this phone, I had the Droid Charge...if you want dead, try that phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

vbman213 said:


> Mecha is dead (development at least).
> 
> I also don't have much faith in HTC releasing ICS for the Bolt.
> 
> Do you guys think it would be worth trying to organize a petition and try to get HTC to just hand over driver source code (RIL, libaudio, etc.)


They have to test it to make sure it works and that takes time. Remember how you can take one rom and there are some phones that just cant run it. If you want ICS that bad? then go out and buy a gnex and your issue is solved. Its been proven that even the devs that tried to get a working ril couldnt do it. What would a half baked ril code going to do anyone any good? Look at how long it took us to get GB after they announced that the bolt would be getting it? Things take time and we all know the ril for the bolt is the bastard child of HTC.

You can petition all you want but htc isnt going to release that info and cause a lot of phones from getting messed up and then the owners turn around and say htc should of never released the code if they knew it wasnt going to work. Stop being narrowed minded and look at the big picture. HTC said they was releasing ICS for the bolt. I ask you did they ever say when? did they give a realese date? Funny how if you ask a dev for an eta everyone jumps on that person. Then when its lets say htc no one gets on the people that ask them for an eta or that demands they should hurry up and release it or release the code.

Like I said people chill it will come when it comes. If you cant wait your options is the gnex or some other ics based phone coming out soon.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

tm24fan8 said:


> First of all, they're not going to just hand that information over.
> 
> Second, there are still several roms being worked on for the Bolt...what makes you so sure it's dead? Before this phone, I had the Droid Charge...if you want dead, try that phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


This is what I keep telling people that says htc doesnt support the the bolt. Look at the droid charge. Thats a phone that was never supported by sammy. lol


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

[RANT]There is only so much devs can do with gingerbread and no ril... What do you expect from us? Most of the ROMs out for the tbolt are pretty polished, and can't really be improved upon too much more. CM can't get any better without a ril.

This phone is what, a year old now? How many 4g phones have come out since then? Man I should have told all the devs they have to work only on the tbolt...

Tbolt deving isn't dead. It's just slow. When we get ICS, this section will be booming.

Be happy you have the ROMs you do.[/RANT]

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> [RANT]There is only so much devs can do with gingerbread and no ril... What do you expect from us? Most of the ROMs out for the tbolt are pretty polished, and can't really be improved upon too much more. CM can't get any better without a ril.
> 
> This phone is what, a year old now? How many 4g phones have come out since then? Man I should have told all the devs they have to work only on the tbolt...
> 
> ...


You mean like, people should stop making selfish demands and be happy? Surely you jest! XD

Sent from my Incredible using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

orkillakilla said:


> [RANT]There is only so much devs can do with gingerbread and no ril... What do you expect from us? Most of the ROMs out for the tbolt are pretty polished, and can't really be improved upon too much more. CM can't get any better without a ril.
> 
> This phone is what, a year old now? How many 4g phones have come out since then? Man I should have told all the devs they have to work only on the tbolt...
> 
> ...


Well put. devs can only make or continue updating from the same sources so many times. Every source available for the bolt has been used to the utmost: ruus, open mobile, aosp, etc. Devs have even brought us several successful port roms and a plethora of desensed creations.

Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk!


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

After the open mobile leak hit, how long did it take to get all the features of previous ROM's pushed in. About a month. This was only a couple months ago. Sense development has come a long way over one year. TB development has been spectacular to watch. I wouldn't dare say it is dead, just on vacation. Not many leaks popping up lately because simply there is none to be had. The TB is for the most part bug free now, has a full sense 3.5, 3.0 and sense 2.1. Working CM 7, and a WIP for ICS that gets updated pretty regularly. Seriously what more do you want as far as development goes. Most of the deving done for other devices right now are just porting over features from other devices, fixing bugs and poking at creativity with theming. Most of this has been done for the TB, it just comes much faster now that there is a whole lot more familiarity with the TB. As far as ICS goes, is the face unlock feature really that needed and cool. *What else are you expecting to get from ICS that you don't get from GB roms?* I guess that should be the real question. Most Nexus users marvel at sense roms, as I guess sense users marvel at the nexus devices... one in the same I guess.. Cant wait to see a sense 4.0 rom ported to the galaxy nexus successfully then I may get a nexus  ...


----------



## Takylo (Oct 11, 2011)

tm24fan8 said:


> First of all, they're not going to just hand that information over.
> 
> Second, there are still several roms being worked on for the Bolt...what makes you so sure it's dead? Before this phone, I had the Droid Charge...if you want dead, try that phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I agree with Android Apprentice, I have the Samsung Charge and before I went to the TBolt. I can't sell it for the life of me. The best thing that phone as going for itself is the screens rez. Other then that you will wait forever for Samsung to do any updates. Even development is not hot with that handset.


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

This thread makes me think of my wife. She has curly hair but wishes it was straight. Every woman at work with straight hair wishes it was curly. 
I tell them all to appreciate what they have. At least they aren't bald...
My wife also complains a lot. Perhaps unrelated, but I felt the need to release that.
I never understood the expression but this seems like an opportunity to use it for the first time: seems like you're having trouble seeing the forest for the trees.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I can fix your problem!

Edit your build.prop and change android version to 4.0.4!

You have ICS and a working radio!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Chance of HTC releasing anything they aren't required to is about as likely as anyone from HTC reading this thread.


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

The reasons they don't release the RIL code is because:
a) It's proprietary, patented code for proprietary, patented devices, and would essentially be giving away trade secrets.
B )If you give users a RIL, they can look at the code and use it as a basis to do anything they want on the (CDMA) network--from building unsupported devices to join the network (laptops) to mounting attacks against devices using the code. Want an example of what can be done with cellphones that DON'T have these security precautions in place? Look at Defcon from last year.
c) It would expose all sorts of root exploits that we haven't discovered yet, and I'm going to tell you a secret--a lot of RIL code is re-used by the company


----------



## spetrarca (Nov 15, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> [RANT]There is only so much devs can do with gingerbread and no ril... What do you expect from us? Most of the ROMs out for the tbolt are pretty polished, and can't really be improved upon too much more. CM can't get any better without a ril.
> 
> This phone is what, a year old now? How many 4g phones have come out since then? Man I should have told all the devs they have to work only on the tbolt...
> 
> ...


You're missing the point, and it's fairly freaking hilarious to see your overreactionary screeching. No one is blaming the TBolt Devs. Everyone is blaming HTC for strangulating TBolt development.

R>C>P


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't know why people claim the tbolt is dead. So what we don't have ics yet, it will happen in time and once it does happen people will still complain about something. Now I don't know about you guys but having thunder shed on my tbolt is the best ever. The screen size is perfect, it flies, camera is great, and with the variety of themes my phone is as unique as can be.

Face it when it comes to phones the hot thing now will be old news within 3 months, so enjoy what you have and don't be greedy. These devs have done so much for us that we can't complain.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

another "TBolt development is dead" thread?

.....has it been a week already?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

spetrarca said:


> You're missing the point, and it's fairly freaking hilarious to see your overreactionary screeching. No one is blaming the TBolt Devs. Everyone is blaming HTC for strangulating TBolt development.
> 
> R>C>P


How did htc strangle bolt development? Look at how many roms has come from htc updates. We have had gb for what 6 months or longer? New roms are still coming. Even the open mobile leak really took off my the devs. You want to see strangulation look at what Sammy did to the droid charge. LG did with the revolution. The bolt is right up there with the likes of the original MOTO Droid and the htc dinc as far as roms, kernels and basically support. It's laughable you say htc strangled the bolts development just because they didn't get ics out in a timeframe you and others thought they should.

I for one am happy with the way the bolt has evolved even with its short comings. If we don't get ics for some strange reason oh well its not like my next phone won't have it.

Some people are just impatient or just wants to bitch to hear themselves bitch. This is no different from when gb was said to be released or even froyo for that matter. It's the same bitching just the froyo word was replaced with gingerbread and now that has been replaced with ics. Sad thing is we will still get these threads every day until ics is released and then the threads of how htc rushed ics because they have all these bugs. It's a never ending cycle.

Already waiting for when jellybean is slated for release and we get to go through this all over again. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

tm24fan8 said:


> First of all, they're not going to just hand that information over.
> 
> Second, there are still several roms being worked on for the Bolt...what makes you so sure it's dead? Before this phone, I had the Droid Charge...if you want dead, try that phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Now that phone was dead before it even arrived ..went thru 6 of them ..all hardware issues . Verizon was great about letting me switch to the TB.. IMHO..Head over heels better . Don't miss it for a second..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

